# The Carousel



## Deleted member 54984 (Jan 19, 2014)

A photo I took at a local carnival at my old neighborhood! It was selected and displayed at my community college gallery!


----------



## John_O (Jan 19, 2014)

Well done Jason! Nice work!


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 22, 2014)

Love the translucent flags.  The texture, color, light, and feel is quite good; very "painterly."  I like this a lot.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Feb 1, 2014)

All American, always appealing to the patriotic!


----------



## Scoggs (Feb 3, 2014)

Great capture. A little blur and saturation would even make it dreamlike. Once again good job.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice, but why is it that all carousels creep me out just a little?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

> carnival at my old neighborhood!


 Love the carved faces...photos of some things just have to be taken at night



> why is it that all carousels creep me out just a little?


 carved animals that move maybe...(your)references to horror flicks...because you read_ something wicked this way comes.... _


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2014)

It is a gorgeous shot.


----------



## escorial (Feb 18, 2014)

it's a hoot of a pic......


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 14, 2014)

beautiful!  I love the melancholy feeling of it.


----------

